# SMOKTech SMOK OSUB Plus



## Nailedit77 (5/8/16)

*OSUS Plus 80W TC Mod*
Size: 75 x 25 x 54.5mm;
Zinc Alloy construction;
Power range: 1~80W;
Battery capacity: 3300mAh;
Voltage range: 0.8~9V;
Standby current: under 500uA;
Input current: minimum 1A, Typical 10A, Maximum 30A;
Resistance range: 0.1~3 ohm(VW)/0.06~2 ohm(TC);
Temperature range: 200~600'F/100~315'C;

*Brit Tank Atomizer*
Material: Stainless Steel;
Size: 24.5 x 46mm;
Weight: 43g;
Capacity: 2.0ml;
Thread: 510;
510 drip tip with the V shape airflow channel

SMOK OSUB 80W TC Plus Kit Comes with;
1 x OSUB Plus 80W TC Mod;
1 x Brit Sub Tank (24.5mm);
1 x User Manual;
Spare Parts;
1 x B3 (Pre-installed) 0.6 ohm Fused Clapton Triple Core (30~60W/Best: 50W);
1 x B2 0.3 ohm Kanthal Dual Core (20~50W/Best: 35W);
1 x Replacement Glass Tube;
1 x USB Charging/ Upgrading Cable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sandman (15/10/16)

Where can I buy the osub plus and for how much


----------



## blujeenz (15/10/16)

sandman said:


> Where can I buy the osub plus and for how much


Vendors arent allowed to reply in this forum area.
but if you do a google search and add "site:za" at the end you will get a few hits one of which was the sirvape website @R1150
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-smok-osub-80w-plus-full-kit
but if you ask in the "who has stock" thread they will all be able to reply.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (15/10/16)

sandman said:


> Where can I buy the osub plus and for how much


Ive got the Osub plus. Awesome mod. Stick to the Q2 coils. They operate at a lower wattage and are very good. The T8 quad coil is amazing but guzzles juice and it operates at around 70watts so that really hammers the battery


----------



## Noobvapester (5/12/16)

cost of replacement q2 coils? generally how long do they last?


----------

